# slightly irritated with my vets



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

I booked Holly in for spay tomorrow and got a call today telling me not to feed her after 8. I was really surprised because when I'd initially booked they'd told me she wouldn't need to fast/starve and I remember reading that bunnies need to have the digestive system constantly moving. I told the woman on the phone that I was told otherwise but she kept insisting on no food.

I was trying to figure out how I'd prevent her from eating anything so I asked her what about hay. Suddenly she got all flustered and asked me if Holly was a cat!!! Can you believe that? I told her she's a rabbit and she rechecked the files and agreed as if I needed that assurance!

So she quickly apologised and said she could still eat and hung up in embarrassment.

Can you imagine the problems that would have been caused by me taking her away from her hay and food 

P.s. any tips for before and after her spay from people who actually know what they're talking about?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

farhana said:


> I booked Holly in for spay tomorrow and got a call today telling me not to feed her after 8. I was really surprised because when I'd initially booked they'd told me she wouldn't need to fast/starve and I remember reading that bunnies need to have the digestive system constantly moving. I told the woman on the phone that I was told otherwise but she kept insisting on no food.
> 
> I was trying to figure out how I'd prevent her from eating anything so I asked her what about hay. Suddenly she got all flustered and asked me if Holly was a cat!!! Can you believe that? I told her she's a rabbit and she rechecked the files and agreed as if I needed that assurance!
> 
> ...


Whoops... maybe they've got two Hollys in tomorrow or something!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh god thats not good!!! i would actually ring them back and demand an explanation if it were me! fasting a rabbit is never a good idea, nor is it needed as they can not vomit (the reason cats/dogs are fasted is to prevent the vomiting while under and drowning in it)


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Lil Miss said:


> oh god thats not good!!! i would actually ring them back and demand an explanation if it were me! fasting a rabbit is never a good idea, nor is it needed as they can not vomit (the reason cats/dogs are fasted is to prevent the vomiting while under and drowning in it)


I'm guessing they saw that I also have a cat on my files and got confused?

I'm just glad that I knew better to question the advice...


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Crikey that's the worse thing you could have done before a spay. They need food in their gut to keep it moving. Glad you challenged her! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Oh my - that is awful  I would have a word with the vets if it were me, as if you hadn't have questioned it could have had dire consequences


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It was obviously a misunderstanding, but lucky that you knew enough to question the receptionist. I wouldn't have known.

I would mention it to the vet though, just as a precaution. Maybe they need to do some in-house training? Certainly, staff need to take a little time to read the notes _carefully_ as households often have more than one pet and owner's names can also be similar. A few checks should be put in place.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

farhana said:


> I'm guessing they saw that I also have a cat on my files and got confused?
> 
> I'm just glad that I knew better to question the advice...


No excuse. That could have been enough to put her into stasis.

You don't have to complain, but I would mention to the vet that you were given wrong advice - the next person might not realise, and follow it blindly.

Post spay, keep her inside and warm, expect her to be dopy, but tempt her regularly with food (nothing too gassy) - we offer fresh grass, basil, parsley, apple leaves, blackberry leaves (sharp bits trimmed off), carrot tops (not carrots).

It's important to get her eating asap.

They should send you home with recovery food too, but you may or may not eat it, depending on how quickly she starts eating.

The vet should give her gut stimulants and painkillers post op, but ask for a bottle of Metacam, so you can continue painkillers for a few days.

What you want to see is a bunny moving about a bit, nibbling food, weeing and pooing.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I really hope everything went okay.

What I know about rabbits will fit on the back of a postage stamp, but I didn't have to fast my two at all, my understanding from members on here is that rabbits guts can quickly shut down without food.

I wouldn't have been slightly irritated I would have been flaming livid with the vets.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope everything went OK?


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I had to reschedule the appointment for tomorrow because my sister wasn't feeling well enough to drive. So I'll let you know how things go tomorrow.

As for being slightly irritated the more I think about it the more angry I get! Definitely going to complain about the receptionist/nurse/whoever it was! Do you think it'd be a better idea to write to them or do it in person?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do it in person, if they dont really care/do anything about it, do it formally in writting to both them and the BVA (vets governing body)


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Spay went well! Poor thing needed her teeth done too which shocked me since she's such a good hay eater!

Luckily Charlie was there with her for moral support and snuggles. They're currently snuggled in the corner litter box of their play pen.

The nurse told me not to keep hay on the floor because it might agitate her stitching. She doesn't like eating hay if it's not on the floor though and I use it as part of their litter. She's actually laying directly on top of hay right now so what should I do? She seems comfortable so I don't want to stress her out unnecessarily. But if it makes her heal better I'll move it away!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Could you put an old tea towel over the litter tray rather than hay for a couple of days? Then just put a clump of hay in the corner of it? Try and limit her space for a day or two so she doesn't leap around too much. And watch the stitch line. One of mine chewed hers open....I had a heart attack! A trip to emergency out of hours vet for her to be stapled...


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> Could you put an old tea towel over the litter tray rather than hay for a couple of days? Then just put a clump of hay in the corner of it? Try and limit her space for a day or two so she doesn't leap around too much. And watch the stitch line. One of mine chewed hers open....I had a heart attack! A trip to emergency out of hours vet for her to be stapled...


I left their towel in with them and after a few syringe feeds she ran away from me to the towel instead of the litter box. I think she realised it's more comfortable for her on her own!

Since I've had her back I think I've successfully gotten 5cc of water in her and probably 15cc of the recovery stuff. (A lot of it ended up on her fur unfortunately) I haven't seen any poo that I know is specifically hers but I did see one in the corner she was sitting in as I lifted her this morning. Not sure if I should be worried or not... on the other hand whilst I was syringing some more food into her mouth this morning she did a giant wee on my lap. Never seen so much wee from a rabbit in one go before! I'm assuming it's her first wee since yday and that it's a good sign that things are starting to move. (Please tell me if this is correct or not!)

Luckily I have another sachet of the recovery food left over from Charlie's neuter. Bit annoyed I listened to the nurse and mixed the entire first sachet since 90% was wasted. I'll be syringing food until I see her eating on her own.

Their pen is 4x4 ft. Do you think I should make it smaller?Normally I leave it open for them since they have their own room but I've been keeping it closed and letting just Charlie out for a few hours. Poor thing is so bored! He's used to being the centre of attention so when I ignore him and pick Holly up he climbs on my lap too and gets in the way! Had to have my sister come and take him out of the room for a bit last night because he wouldn't leave me alone!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

as long as she can't jump onto things i think she will be ok. Big wee is normally as they usually hydrate them during their stay. Did the vets also give you meds for getting the gut moving & pain relief (most important)? Sometimes it takes a good couple of days to get the guts passing again.


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> as long as she can't jump onto things i think she will be ok. Big wee is normally as they usually hydrate them during their stay. Did the vets also give you meds for getting the gut moving & pain relief (most important)? Sometimes it takes a good couple of days to get the guts passing again.


They gave me a little metacam (probably 4 days worth) but I've got over half a bottle left over from Charlie's neuter anyway. I feel like her dose isn't very much though? It's 0.4 once a day.

Nothing to get the gut moving except the recovery stuff. Is there anything I can make at home that might help a bit more?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Not really, keeping her fluid levels up will help. So syringing water in. Freshly washed basil, parsley etc to tempt her. My vet gives high doses of metacam, but I can't remember the exact amounts


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Syringed her water in the afternoon and an hour later she started drinking water out of the bowl again 

She's also started to eat again. Just radish tops so far but it's a start! 

Thanks for the herb advice. I don't have either but I'll try and pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay!!! Sometimes they just get dehydrated and feel bleurgh and the water helps keep the gut nice and moist.....eating is a great sign....do you have anywhere you can pick clean dandelion or plantain leaves from?


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a little in my garden but since the grass was trimmed recently it's not much. I'll see if my sister has any in her garden tomorrow. 

Is there any specific reason you asked?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Cos if you can't get to the shops then it's handy to go pick some dandelions...only if you know they haven't been weed treated


----------

